# password en plc



## masielp (Oct 8, 2012)

necesito ayuda para programar un password en un plc siemens s7 1200, ya que necesito restringir que tipo de personas modifican los parámetros del programa, pero la verdad estoy en blanco no conozco demasiado del tema ojala me pudieran ayudar.​


----------



## estasiquevale (Oct 25, 2012)

no se como andaras de ingles pero creo que con los dibujos te puedes hacer una idea

http://automatika.etf.bg.ac.rs/file.../1_Vezba/s71200_system_manual_en-US_en-US.pdf

parrafo 3.1.4 pag 52


----------



## masielp (Oct 25, 2012)

no andoy muy bien en ingles muchas gracias por la ayuda, leere mas del tema


----------



## estasiquevale (Oct 25, 2012)

Protección por contraseña para la CPU S7-1200
La CPU dispone de 3 niveles de seguridad para restringir el acceso a determinadas funciones. Cuando se
configurar el nivel de seguridad y una contraseña para una CPU, se limitan las funciones y la memoria
áreas que se puede acceder sin necesidad de introducir una contraseña.
Para configurar la contraseña, siga estos
pasos:
1. En la "Configuración de dispositivos", seleccione el
CPU.
2. En la ventana de inspección, seleccione la
Ficha "Propiedades".
3. Seleccione la opción "Protección" propiedad
seleccionar el nivel de protección y para introducir un
contraseña.
La contraseña distingue entre mayúsculas y minúsculas.
Cada nivel permite que ciertas funciones sean accesibles sin contraseña. El valor por defecto
condición para la CPU es no tener ninguna restricción y sin protección por contraseña. Para restringir el acceso
a una CPU, configure las propiedades de la CPU e introduzca la contraseña.
Introducción de la contraseña a través de una red no pone en peligro la protección de contraseña para la
CPU. Una CPU protegida por contraseña sólo permite un acceso sin restricciones de usuario a la vez.
La protección por contraseña no se aplica a la ejecución de las instrucciones del programa de usuario incluyendo
funciones de comunicación. Introduciendo la contraseña correcta proporciona acceso a todos los
funciones.
PLC a PLC comunicaciones (usando las instrucciones de comunicación en los bloques de código) no son
limitado por el nivel de seguridad en la CPU. Funcionalidad HMI tampoco está restringido.
Seguridad las restricciones de nivel de acceso
Sin protección Permite el acceso total sin protección por contraseña.
La protección contra escritura Permite el acceso de operador y todas las formas de PLC a PLC comunicaciones sin
protección por contraseña.
Se requiere una contraseña para modificar (escribir) la CPU y para cambiar el
Modo de la CPU (RUN / STOP).
Lectura / escritura de protección permite el acceso de operador y todas las formas de PLC a PLC comunicaciones sin
protección por contraseña.
Se requiere una contraseña para leer los datos en la CPU, para modificar (escribir
a) la CPU, así como para cambiar el modo de la CPU (RUN / STOP).


----------

